# my pigeons don't fly



## davidmamo (Mar 1, 2005)

i have my pigeons nearly 40 days and i am letting them out of cage every 2nd or 3rd day depends on weather but they don't fly. They just stay near the cage enjoying the sun or taking bath.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Might be they are just getting adjusted to their surroundings?
Do they have eggs or babies? that could be another reason.
Do they fly around in their loft? If yes, I wouldn't worry too much.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

davidmamo said:


> i have my pigeons nearly 40 days and i am letting them out of cage every 2nd or 3rd day depends on weather but they don't fly. They just stay near the cage enjoying the sun or taking bath.


Do you have hawks in your area? 

Cindy


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*not flying*

Hey their it depends on the birds,age,weight,ect if the birds are 05 birds then give them a chance to get their wings built up....do not try scaring them off because you will loose all trust in them.Also how much are you feeding them(if they are over weight they wont fly...if they are under weight they wont fly...so you have to get it just perfect)try letting them out every day 2 times meaning once in the morning(feeding them)and once in the evening(feeding them again)when you let them out watch at how fast they trap.This will let you know if they are getting to much feed or not enough.If they trap right when let out feed them more.If they take for ever to trap and just sit on the loft roof then they are getting way to much feed.I feed my birds a cup of food per 20 birds(this is only the race birds so they stay nice sleak and fast but they still get enough food) once they have trapped watch how long it takes them to eat....if their is still food left after 20min then take it out and put it back in once you let them out again.But please tell me they breed(racer or roller or what....)because not all birds are the same as feed and flying...but remember not to scare them off....after you get them flying look for the ones that land right when let out(even after getting the feed set right and when the other ones are still up flying)because if one lands that will bring in the rest of the birds(thats why they use fantails to bring in their race birds)so if you have any birds that wont fly after you have the other ones flying bring them in and work on them letting them out by themself and feeding them diffrent...but do not cull them just because they wont fly...because you can always give them to someone that wants them as a pet or something.  


GOOD LUCK AND I HOPE I HELPED!!!!


----------

